# halfway between splashed and tri



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've decided that I like the inbetweenies better than straight splashed or exhibition standard tri.


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely mouse. Quite taken by the type on it too! Looks a nice stocky individual with large ears (to my untrained eye). The markings are very striking indeed. What breeding is this out of?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the basic mouse is siamese which has splashed added and also pied to give the markings.The actual size and type are that of a normal siamese mouse.


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it's lovely.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you,so do I.Even though I breed for show there are always the odd mice that don't conform to standard that I just enjoy having for no particular reason.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty; I love the crazy mixed up tri/splashy meeces!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow! What a cutie! I totally understand why you love him.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

aww i want 1


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

aww i want 1


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

He looks like a tortie calico. <3
That nose spot is very endearing too.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very lovely!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

SO cute !


----------

